# Mosaic of a bonefishing trip



## Tugboat1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just finished this piece and welcome comments and critique. It was from a photo during a bone fishing trip to Chetumal Bay, Xcalak, Quintana Roo, Mexico. My guide and I were focused on bonefish when we looked up and saw a fast approaching storm about ten miles offshore. We ran to the boat and he said, " Storm coming, Vamanos!" which is the title of this piece.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jun 7, 2011)

great looking piece.  love mosaic art. thanks for sharing


----------



## BuckinFish (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats awesome!  Id like to see the picture too...Vamanos!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 8, 2011)

Good looking mosaic.  Nice job.

Hoss


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 8, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## GAGE (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jun 9, 2011)

Awsome!!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 9, 2011)

SweeT!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 9, 2011)

That Rocks!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 10, 2011)

What media did you use for that? Very cool. More details, please.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome artistry - very nice work!


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jun 12, 2011)

dwhee87 said:


> What media did you use for that? Very cool. More details, please.



Thanks y'all for the nice comments, they are warmly appreciated. The piece is 3' x 2' and made with Mexican glass smalti.


----------



## Money man (Jun 13, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 14, 2011)

Thats a treasure right there...


----------



## Jasper (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2011)

An amazing piece, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tugboat1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am honored and humbled to announce that this mosaic received the Members Choice award in the 2012 Mosaic Arts International exhibit held in Lexington Kentucky. The show itself was judged by three jurors from photographs but this award was judged by the roughly three hundred artists/members from around the world who attended the conference and saw the piece in person. I'm still trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 5, 2012)

Great job, I don't know how you could have the patience to work with that.  But you done good!

Nice job.

John I.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Mar 5, 2012)

i've said it before.....you are one VERY talented individual!!!.....awesome work!!


----------



## Tugboat1 (Mar 6, 2012)

messermacher said:


> Great job, I don't know how you could have the patience to work with that.  But you done good!
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> John I.



Thanks for the kind comments. You've identified the primary ingredient in completing this piece ... Patience. About 300 hours worth. Thanks again.


----------

